# PRTS gets new Professor!



## JOwen (May 25, 2007)

I'm very excited about this because it brings together the Scottish Tradition with the Dutch in one grand Puritan focus. PTL!

From the Registrar,

"The Board of the Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is thankful to report that Dr. David P. Murray of Stornoway, Scotland has been offered a full-time faculty position with our seminary. He has accepted this offer contingent on the immigration process. Please do remember this development and its various implications in your prayers."


----------



## ADKing (May 25, 2007)

JOwen said:


> I'm very excited about this because it brings together the Scottish Tradition with the Dutch in one grand Puritan focus. PTL!
> 
> From the Registrar,
> 
> "The Board of the Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary is thankful to report that Dr. David P. Murray of Stornoway, Scotland has been offered a full-time faculty position with our seminary. He has accepted this offer contingent on the immigration process. Please do remember this development and its various implications in your prayers."



Exciting indeed!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 25, 2007)

Cool!


----------



## jawyman (May 25, 2007)

I am a student at PRTS and I just recently took "Preaching Christ from the Old Testament" with Dr. Murray! PRTS and we students are truly blessed to have a man like Dr. Murray teaching at our seminary. I am very excited about taking more classes with Dr. Murray.


----------



## 3John2 (May 25, 2007)

Man I can't wait till I'm a student there!!


----------



## jawyman (May 25, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Man I can't wait till I'm a student there!!



When are you coming?


----------



## 3John2 (May 25, 2007)

I'll be transferring over & you'll probably be gone by then. Probably 1 1/2 to 2 years.


----------



## JonathanHunt (May 25, 2007)

What a splendid addition. A good Free Church Continuing man. I have greatly benefited from the FCC Seminary's free online lecture videos, starring this very gentleman.

JH

PS FCC = Free Church of Scotland (Continuing)


----------

